# Extractor Italian - Deluxe 9 Frame Radial



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

I have that extractor and have been very happy with it. One nice feature it has is that the handle disengages when you let go of it instead of spinning around. Less likely to bust your arm that way. It's a good unit for the price. It's easy to assemble/disassemble for cleaning.

Mike


----------



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

Look at the one at brushy mountain that has the bottling tank on the bottom. It is just a little more but worth it. I got it and love it. I think it cost 455.00 but not sure. Also it has a very fine filter thats inside it. So it extracts, filters, and bottles all in one. The bottling tank holds 220 pounds of honey. Also is very easy to clean. I looked around also but could not find a better deal out there.


----------



## lazybeestudio.com (Aug 24, 2006)

*9-Frame Extractor*

The best deals on extractors are here:

http://lazybeestudio.com/9_frame_radial_hand_extractor.html

Happy to answer any questions.

In my experience many customers that buy the 9-Frame hand extractors end up buying the motorized conversion kit after the first year. It is more expensive to add the motor later. If you think you may need a motor or don't have a teenager willing to help take turns on the crank--I recommend motorized from the start.

However, if you are young and don't have heart problems--you can always add a motor later ; ).

Lazy Bee - Bee Supplies and more!
(866) LAZY-BEE


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

lazybeestudio.com said:


> However, if you are young and don't have heart problems--you can always add a motor later ; ).
> 
> Lazy Bee - Bee Supplies and more!
> (866) LAZY-BEE


Which conversion kit would you reccomend?

*Deluxe Conversion Kit for 9-Frame Radial Hand Extractor* 
Add the Bells and Whistles! 
*$ 460.00*







*Baldor Motor 9-Frame Conversion Kit* 
American Made Baldor Motor! 
*$ 410.00* 

Keith


----------



## lazybeestudio.com (Aug 24, 2006)

*Motor Conversion Kit for 9-Frame*

The benefits of the Italian are safety latch, brake and timer. However, as the saying goes "that's just more to break." I recommend the Italian if you have children in the honey house (or curious spouses for that matter). The baldor is perfectly serviceable and has variable speeds--which is all you really need. The motor brushes are easy to replace yourself, after much use, years down the road if you need to service it.


----------



## mdotson (Jun 18, 2005)

Look at this one at Betterbee. It appears to be the same one as the other Italian compact extractor with the tank on the bottom but doesn't cost as much. I don't see a motorized version of it though.
http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=1249


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I have one and I like it. I wouldn't want to turn it by hand though. It's a little difficult to load. Deep frames require 3 extra baskets and do not go in radially.
They must be turned.

dickm


----------



## PLCRI (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your input. I looked at one of the links and it stated that the extractor needs to be modified for plastic frames. Has anyone had any experience with what the modifications are? All I use are plastic frames.

Thank you.


----------



## lazybeestudio.com (Aug 24, 2006)

*Mod for Plastic Frames*

The cassette reels will be machined down slightly to accept the wider plastic frames. It is a minor modification--only on the radials. You will still be able to use wood frames with no problem.

Let us know before you finalize your order if you use plastic frames.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

lazybeestudio.com said:


> The cassette reels will be machined down slightly to accept the wider plastic frames. It is a minor modification--only on the radials. You will still be able to use wood frames with no problem.
> 
> Let us know before you finalize your order if you use plastic frames.


And permacomb fits no problemo.

Keith


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*Leave honey gate open?*

i dont have an extractor, but i've been looking at them lately. i like the combo model with the filter screen and built in honey tank. i have a Question tho... i've noticed on some of the product descriptions that it says to leave the honey gate open while extracting. http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=1249 this model in particular mentions it has a 100lb tank and at the bottom it mentions to leave the gate open. what good is it to have a 100lb tank if you have to leave the gate open??


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

newbeematt said:


> i have a Question tho... i've noticed on some of the product descriptions that it says to leave the honey gate open while extracting.


That's usually the gate on the bottom of the extractor, if the honey builds up enough to catch the bottoms of those whirling frames...


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*newbeematt*

once forgot too open honey gate ruined the honey,filled it w/air bubbles would not clear up!
bob


----------



## PLCRI (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi, just wanted to thank everyone for your input. I ordered the 9 frame radial with holding tank from lazybeestudio today. Can't wait to extract!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

"once forgot too open honey gate ruined the honey,filled it w/air bubbles would not clear up! "

Heck of a way to create creamed honey -- quick too

Fuzzy


----------



## kamerrill (Sep 17, 2003)

Has anyone modified this by removing the handle and replacing it with a pulley - adding the motor below and to the side? Or by removing the gear box and placing a pulley on top?

Thanks!
Kurt


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

One issue that I have found after 2 years... I did not pay any attention when I assembled it but the mounting bolts for the legs and the motor as well are not stainless. Over the 2 years they have rusted and corroded. So am now looking for some stainless replacements.

Fuzzy


----------

